# Trivia 12/2



## luckytrim (Dec 2, 2019)

trivia 12/2
DID YOU KNOW...
The largest beaver dam ever discovered is in Alberta, Canada.  It was
measured at 2,800 feet in 2014 and is still  growing.



1. How would you diagnose Raymond Babbitt, the "Rain Man" in  the movie by
that name?
  a. - Down syndrome
  b. - Idiot Savant
  c. - Autistic Savant
  d. - Paranoid Schizophrenic
2. In the 2016 US election, 11 Republican candidates were  asked to select a
code name for themselves. What name did Donald Trump  choose?
  a. - Humble
  b. - Fixer
  c. - Tycoon
  d. - Winner
3. The world's largest Automobile manufacturer is  .............
  a. - GM
  b. - Toyota
  c. - Ford
  d. - Volkswagen
4. What's the correct spelling for that mini Guitar ,  sometimes referred to
as a 'Uke" ?
5. Marlon Brando was nominated for an Academy Award when he  played which
politician in Shakespeare's "Julius Caesar"?
6. Strange Words are These ; Keratonosus ;
Whet part of the body is affected ?
  a. - Skin
  b. - Blood
  c. - Intestine
  d. - Eye
7. In 1959, cartoonist Jay Ward introduced us to which  Frostbite Falls, 
Minnesota inhabitants?
8. Truman Capote's 1966 publication 'In Cold Blood' tells the  true story of 
the 1959 murder of a family. The murders took place on the  family farm in 
which U.S. state?
  a. - Oklahoma
  b. - Kansas
  c. - Texas
  d. - Nevada
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A grant from the U.S. National Science Foundation led to the  conclusion that
a bee sting on the head of a certain delicate part of a man’s  anatomy is
more painful than a bee sting on his forearm.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - a
3. - b
4. Ukulele
5. Marc Antony
6. - d
7. Rocky and Bullwinkle
8. - b

TRUTH !!
Did they really need a study to ascertain that fact  ??

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3994616/


----------

